# Please Help ASC Billing Question



## SLN325 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello, does anyone know how to bill Allomax which is HCPCS code Q4116  for an Ambulatory Surgical Center to get reimbursed? Also, would you bill it in conjunction with CPT 15330? And what revenue code do you ultilize when doing so (278?) Please answer if you know anything about this. I have been having a lot of trouble getting reimbursed. Thanks for your time!


Sally Lee, CPC


----------



## sevolution (Mar 20, 2013)

*AlloMax should be coded using Q4100, not Q4116.*

Hello. I saw your question, albeit a bit late. Q4116 is specific to AlloDerm, per sq cm, and should not be used to code other biologics. AlloMax does not have a product specific HCPCS code so the generic code, Q4100, would be more appropriate. 

CPT 15330 is not in existence anymore so depending on what you're using AlloMax for, CPT 15777 may be more appropriate. Hope this helps!


----------

